# je voudrais / j'aimerais



## marget

A-t-on tendance à employer *je voudrais* dans certaines circonstances et *j'aimerais* dans d'autres? Y a-t-il une différence entre les deux?

Je vous remercie d'avance de vos réponses.

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads merged to create this one.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Je voudrais est plus fort, je pense à cause de la notion de volonté qui est plus forte que celle de désir.
"Je voudrais devenir avocat" : j'ai la volonté de devenir avocat. Je vais tout mettre en oeuvre pour y parvenir.
"J'aimerais devenir avocat" : j'ai le désir (l'envie) de devenir avocat. C'est un rêve que je caresse.
Non ? Mais ça doit aussi dépendre du contexte...


----------



## mickaël

hi, 

Non, je ne crois pas qu'il y ait une grosse différence. J'emploie presque indistinctement les deux. 

Le verbe vouloir est peut-être plus utilisé quand on demande quelque chose de concret à une personne, comme : _Je voudrais une glace à la pistache._ Mais il est aussi correcte de dire : _J'aimerais une glace à la pistache._


Edité: Je suis d'accord avec la remarque de Karine.


----------



## ShOoK

Hello!
This is my first posts here. I've been reading for months and think this is a great forum!

My question is:
When you are describing something you would love to do, do you use the Future Conditional form of "vouloir" (to want) or "aimer" (to love) ?

I've always been taught to use "vouloir" but yesterday someone told me that I should use "aimer" instead.
An example:
"Je voudrais avoir un stylo blue"
-OR-
"J'amerais avoir un stylo blue"

Is there a difference?
Thanks for your help!


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Hello,
"Je voudrais un stylo" = "I wish I had/you offer/someone gives me a pen" -> more the idea of want/need/request
"j'aimerais un stylo" = "I would like a pen" = "I would enjoy having a pen" -> more the idea of enjoy/like/hope
Hope it helps!


----------



## Francis Nugent Dixon

You have to be careful about the use of the word "aimer". It can range from "love" through "like" all the way down to "appreciate". It all depends on the context. In general, in the present tense "J'aime", it means "I love"  or "I like". In the conditional tense "j'aimerais", it would more likely mean "I would appreciate".


----------



## pieanne

CARNESECCHI said:
			
		

> "Je voudrais un stylo" = "I wish I had/you offer/someone gives me a pen" -> more the idea of want/need/request
> "j'aimerais un stylo" = "I would like a pen" = "I would enjoy having a pen" -> more the idea of enjoy/like/hope



I'd rather say:
"I wish you offered /would offer me ..."
"I wish someone gave/would give me ..."

Otherwise, if I heard anybody say "J'aimerais avoir un stylo", I'd understand it as "Hey! Can some/anybody give me a pen?"

I don't think "enjoy a pen" makes sense... Unless...


----------



## pascalmaison78

Shook, the difference is so subtle that even French won't really make the difference ... both are the same really ...


----------



## wmheric

Bonjour


What is the difference between _je voudrais_ and _j'aimerais_?
Is it necessary that we put a noun after _je voudrais_ and an infinitive after _j'aimerais_?
e.g.
Je voudrais un crayon.
J'aimerais écrire des poèmes.

Are there any rules???


Merci


----------



## Jessika_00

Hello,

"Je voudrais" could be a stronger form, the will (vouloir) is stronger than the desire (aimer), but it always depends of the context. 

Example in first context : 
"je voudrais devenir vétérinaire" (the will to become and obtain that is very strong).
"j'aimerais devenir vétérinaire" (it's like a wish, a desire).

Example in second context : 
When you go shopping, you can use both forms: 
Je voudrais / J'aimerais un pantalon noir.  
(they mean the same thing)

"J'aimerais" is not always with an infinitive, it depends of the function and the context. 

I hope I've been to some kind of help,
Jessika


----------



## mytwolangs

So which form would be most polite?


----------



## Jessika_00

It depends of the context, but I mostly use "j'aimerais" if I have to ask a person something (shops, restaurants...)


----------



## Bruin

I was surprised recently by American friends (frequent visitors to France) who told me NEVER to use "Je voudrais" when ordering in restaurants, etc. since this would be considered impolite. They advised that "J'aimerais" is preferred. Can someone advise me on the proper etiquette? Thanks


----------



## orlando09

This sounds odd to me. I don't see anything wrong with je voudrais.

Your post name reminded me of a recent comedy film where a gigolo type character keeps says "je voudrais.... j'aimerais....." (and not finishing) so as to tantalise his rich sugar-mummy.


----------



## Moon Palace

I am every bit as surprised as you are to read this, if not more. 
'Je veux' is considered as rude. 
'je voudrais' or 'j'aimerais' are supposed to be nice, and none of them would appear otherwise. 
Now, in restaurants when ordering, I think I would say 'je vais prendre'... 
Hope it helps.


----------



## Monsieur Hoole

prendre works well (+ s'il vous plaît)

eg.

je prends/prendrai la salade verte, s'il vous plaît

M.H.


----------



## stephanezb

I think the differences between the two are minor.  Saying "je voudrais du vin" would be "I want some wine" and "j'aimerais du vin" would be "I would like some wine".  "I want" does seem a little more like an order than "I would like", so perhaps that's what your friends were trying to say.


----------



## Moon Palace

For the sake of translation, I beg to disagree: 'I want' is 'je veux' and is impolite in such circumstances. 'I would like' is 'je voudrais' and 'j'aimerais' is 'I'd appreciate'. imho.


----------



## Ha_na

About your friends: I think nobody's perfect and there is always many misundersdandings in life, above all regarding the use of a foreign language in a different cultural environment.
And for my part I never say "s'il vous plait" each time I order a dish in restaurants. It's not considered as impolite. Even waiters themselves are quite disturbed by clients who always say "please, thank you".

Never say "je veux", it's very arrogant or a sign of conflict. Je voudrais is used more than "j'aimerais" which is too self-effacing. Between these two manners (je veux/j'aimerais), "je voudrais" is perfect.


----------



## Ha_na

I would add this last notice: companies use the verb "vouloir" au présent, but at the first person of the plural "nous". Except companies and politics, nobody use the present with "vouloir", in normal circumstances. 
If there is a probleme, you can say to the waiter "non ce n'est pas ce que j'ai demandé" (verbe demander)
But you can if the waiter or another person doesn't understand for the third time what you wanted and brings you something wrong "non, ce n'est pas ce que je veux". The negative speaks more in these circumstances than a rough "je veux"


----------



## Petrie787

Je voudrais vs. J'aimerais

These two both can mean "I would like.." no?

What is the difference betweem the two?
Are there specific situations when one would be better than the other?


----------



## geostan

*vouloir* is usually translated as *want*, but the French verb expresses an idea that is stronger than its English counterpart. For instance, _vouloir absolument_ is a good translation for _to insist_. Often translators will use _Je voudrais_ as an equivalent for _I want_. That said, _je voudrais_ is also traditionally translated as _I would like_. This is especially common when completed by an infinitive.

_J'aimerais_ comes from the verb _to like, so _whenever the idea of like is literal, I expect a form of _aimer _would be used.

But, in the final analysis, I suspect that either could be used in most situations.

I don't know if I have answered your query. If you have any specific examples, you might provide them.

Cheers!


----------



## verbivore

I suspect it's a matter of personal preference which one you choose to use because they essentially convey the same idea. I've not discerned any terrific difference between the two. Perhaps _je voudrais_ could be construed as a skosh more formal. For me _j'aimerais _is a bit easier to pronounce, so that's what I use.


----------



## laurita5

Which is more polite aimerais or voudrais?  Are there times when one should be used?  What is the difference in meaning?

Thanks!


----------



## Suehil

Literally, 'j'aimerais' is 'I would like..' and 'je voudrais' is 'I would want'.  As I understand it, 'j'aimerais' is milder and therefore more polite.  Maybe a native will confirm....?


----------



## DearPrudence

I would tend to confirm


----------



## uni343

Hello,

I am wondering when "j'aimerais" is used and when "je voudrais" is used. For example, "I would like to make a reservation..." or "I would like to buy...". Is it something like this: "J'aimerais faire une réservation..." or "J'aimerais acheter..." Thanks so much.


----------



## SwissPete

The difference, if any, is very slim. I would use either.


----------



## Moonlit-Sunset

we use both

J'aimerais faire une réservation...Je voudrais faire... the difference is very slight. Maybe "I'd like" is nearer to "j'aimerais"


----------



## bédéiste

I'm not french..but i would think voudrais is less personal or more polite way of speaking. Je voudrais..I would like please...  Being a non-native speaker i would use words like voudrais over aimerais when asking for someting or for example bonjour over salut.  If you notice with non-native english speakers, they get along much better when they stay away from colloquially speach which will leave you open for rebuttal.


----------



## Fred_C

Hi,
Your advice about staying away from colloquially speech is very wise.
Therefore, may I suggest that you use "j'aimerais" instead of "je voudrais" ? They are almost identical, but I think "j'aimerais" is even more polite.
At least when an infinitive follows.
If a noun follows, using "j'aimerais" just does not sound natural.


----------



## Talibun

Bonjour ou bonsoir,

Je voudrais savoir comment *en anglais*, on fait la différence entre les trois expressions suivantes :

- *Je veux* apprendre...
- *Je voudrais* apprendre...
- *J'aimerais* apprendre...

Merci d'avance...


----------



## Greyfriar

Hello Talibun,

I want to learn.

I would like to learn (future tense).

I would love to learn (future tense).


----------



## strad

There is no difference in the grammar or meaning of these phrases in English or French.


----------



## iGarcon

Hello everyone,

Can the following phrases be used interchangeably?

*Je voudrais* le savoir
*J'aimerais* le savoir
*J'envie* de savoir

I would also like to know which is the most polite form of asking something.

Thank you!


----------



## richardlenoir

Je désirerais savoir/connaître seems the most polite way...


----------



## mlotpot

The first two are nearly identical, but "voudrais" does imply a will where "aimerais" is slightly more emotional. In both cases, there can be a (possibly strong) request in disguise: "please tell me".

Beware: "j'envie" cannot be used here. It would mean "I am envious". You can use "j'ai envie", with the slight difference I tried to explain earlier.

Edit: the conditional can be used either because there is a condition which is not realised or not certain, or for politeness. So "je voudrais savoir" can mean, depending on context:
_I would like to know, but it is not possible_
or
_I would like to know, if you agree to tell me_
or even
_with all due respect, I want to know._

"J'aimerais" can be used in the same spirit as the two translations with "would like", and is not quite strong enough or extremely polite if the meaning is "I want".


----------

